# Help troubleshooting System



## TheMongo (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey guys, new here. 
Quick question.

Thanks to our good friend Rona. I am having trouble getting a sprinkler guy out.

I have tried to run my sprinkler system from the timer after this winter and they won't turn on.

I tried manual and then the normal routine. I don't see any leaks or water gushing up anywhere. Nothing happens.

I have never seen this kind of set up. Maybe Someone can tell me what these are and how to manually open them if they are solenoid Valves.



Here is a picture of the timer.



I am unsure of how to test voltage with those little clips on the bottom. I tried to google but couldn't find anything with those only the videos I saw had screws.

I just got this house 7 months ago (They worked back then) and I don't know if there is something else I am missing if so any advise would be awesome.

Thanks! Sorry ahead of time for any grammatical errors.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I take it you have never ran this system before so you have no idea if it ever worked? That first picture looks like your BackFlow Preventer, you may want to dig that area out a little more so you can see what you are dealing with. Looks like you have 5 zones so you would need to locate your valve box(es) first.

Welcome to TLF!!! Don't be afraid to ask questions, we have all been there before :thumbup:


----------



## TheMongo (Apr 19, 2020)

I ran it a bit before it got too cold and stopped using it (Worked fine back then) I have no idea where the valve box could be the only box i've seen on the property is that one and a water meter box. Ill try to dig up the first pic a bit more it was buried deep with dirt and you nailed it 5 zones


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

It looks to be an older timer/control box but make sure it's plugged in. Is it hardwired or is there a transformer that plugs into a wall outlet. If it ran before when you first moved in, then most likely it's something simple not causing it to work.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

That is your double check valve / backflow preventer. I would hand excavate all that dirt from around it.

Elsewhere are your zone valves. Usually the main pipe after the backflow device runs in a loop around the house. Each zone valve tees in and the laterals to each head extend it from them. The zone wires follow the main pipe in the same trench. There are locator tools that can detect the current under the soil.

You might have a single box with all the valves in it, or like me, single round boxes with a single valve.


----------

